# 5lb. Bass on the Fly Rod w/ pics



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Went out tonight for Bass. Didn't get any right away on Clousers so I put on an Elk hair Caddis for Bluegills. Got around 10 and he hit. Fought him for a couple minutes. Thought it was a monsterous Gill at first considering my the fly was tiny. Then he came up and I immediatly grabbed the net. Measured 18in. Weighed 5lbs. 2oz. Was a nice fish.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Can't wait until I start getting bass on a fly rod. If I can even learn how to use one.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Its fun. I like the 4lb. Test deal better but it still put up a good fight.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice fish! I've seen a BUNCH of huge bass get taken by tiny flies! It's incredible! Clearly they eat a lot of insects.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh. The Fly was tiny. I thought to myself while I was fighting it. "There's no way this is a Bass" Then again. I got an 8 1/2lbr on a Hook about the same size as my fly. It happens


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

Seems strange but most of my biggest bass have been caught on size 8 and 10 flies. Go figure. 

Nice looking bucketmouth though! Great to see some porkers on the fly!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

That Big Bait Big Fish theory. Ah. To funny. Haha


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I think the big bait theory is a good one too though. You can eliminate those 100 bluegills in between giant bas with a giant fly.  


Makes for a much more boring day though.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

I fish some large baits the few times I target bass, but most of my bass are caught on size 12 & 14 flies while 'gill fishing. Also, all my largest 'gills have been taken on 12s & 14s....I am usually fishing 12s. BTW, ALL those large 'gills were safely released...IMHO, that's the way to maintain a good fishery.

BTW Josh...nice bass & nice pic!!
Mike


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks. Yeah. I was just fishing for Gills. Tiny Fly. And he hit. Last fall I got this guy trying to catch cut-bait for Catfish.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

That is one big redear!
Mike


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah. It was nuts. Thought I had one like him yesterday when I got that Bass. True catch of a lifetime. I would get that 5lbr. mounted but I got an 8 1/2lbr. a week ago that's getting done. The Bass 5lbr. I got on the Fly Rod almost seemed small. But that is a nice Bass and since I got it on the Fly-Rod made it even sweeter.


----------



## pipes530 (Apr 17, 2009)

Absolute beauty & well done! Tight Lines to All!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

Those are both pigs! well done.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank you! Now I need to go after that State Record on the Fly. LOL


----------

